# Fixing tear on pop up tent?



## amcdeac

I have a Fleetwood E3. The plastic slide ends broke off - no big deal. Then I figured out that their rounded edges prevented the slide arms from ripping the tent. So now, I have a 3-4 inch tear in the vinyl at the bottom of my tent. 

The repair shop I am using (very happy with them, by the way) outsources tent repairs. They say the tent will need to be removed so it can be stitched. Isn't there any easier way to repair the vinyl? Seems like some black duct tape and some hand stitching might work? 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ctfortner

Is the tear in a spot that has a lot of stress? I have seen vinyl tape used for that to, looks like duct tape, seems to work pretty well. If it is vinyl on both sides (not cloth on the other side) you could also try HH 66 Vinyl Cement.

There is also a product out there called Tear Aid, check out tear-aid.com. It may be just what you need. I think type B is for vinyl.


----------



## ctfortner

You can also get a vinyl repair kit at hardware stores. The vinyl repair kits have glue that wont bleed glue when its real hot and remain water tight.


----------



## artmart

NEVER use duct tape for long term solutions. The adhesive dries out over time and then the repair is useless. Duct tape is for temporary repairs in the interim for something permanent. Funny that duct tape should not really be used for ducting for this reason. There are better tapes for that.

There are vinyl repair kits. Be generous with the repair material and adhesive and use it on both sides for extra strength. Several good suggestions so far. Then use something to cover up the sharp edges that caused the problem in the first place. It might be ugly but it will suffice. Plus it will make a great reminder.

The company you mention will probably unstitch the torn piece of vinyl and replace and restitch with another, so the repair will be the best in thoroughness and cosmetically but expensive or maybe some overkill for only a 3 - 4 inch tear.


----------



## amcdeac

Great suggestions. I appreciate everyone's help very much. The unit is at the repair shop now getting a few other things taken care of. When I get it back, and it gets warmer, I will take a stab at fixing it.

It is not in a particularly high-stress area. 

I will take some pictures to share, in the event that I get a good result.

Cheers,

AMCDeac


----------



## ctfortner

Sounds good, we would appreciate some pics and a quick "how to" of what you did, if it works well. It will be a good reference for others down the road.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Duct tape or vinyl tape and a clothes iron.


----------



## Sinatra

Hi, had same problem tried duct taping came off in no time ended up buying one for myself.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

^ that's why you use the clothes iron so the glue liquefies and soaks in to the fabric, should last a few days at least.


----------



## amcdeac

As I stood at the counter of the hardware store asking about vinyl repair, the guy next to me overheard my question and said he was the mobile repair guy for car dealerships. He came by and fixed it, good as new. So I took the lazy way out. $50 and the problem is solved. :thumbup1:


----------

